# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG EMMC 1.0.59.0

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.59.0 
Added:
- addition support HTC DESIRE X  PM66100 (OneClick repair, S-OFF) 
- addition support HTC DESIRE V PL11100 (One click reapir, S-OFF) 
- support HTC MyTouch 4G Gracier PD15100 (Read/Write) 
- support LG F100L (Read/Write, On Click Repair)
- support Olive EC6060 CDMA  (Read/Write)
- support Samsung GT-i9020A (Read/Write)
- support Samsung GT-S5260 (Read/Write)
- support ZTE-N721 (Read/Write)*  _files will be uploaded to support in  few hours _

----------

